# 1994 Altima Antenna Problem



## 1994 (Jul 4, 2004)

I think the auto antenna is shot on our 1994 Altima. It will not raise or lower itself....it needs a little manual help. We've tried to clean it, but it just doesn't want to get going. Is it going to be difficult to replace? and where can I get a replacement part? The stereo and antenna are the 1994 stock components.....(i.e. FM / AM radio w/ cassette deck). Also, any idea where to get some cheapy but nice hubcaps.....ours got stolen???

thanx in advance.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You can get a replacement mast from your local Nissan dealer and they are rather inexpensive and easy to install.

The hub caps are a matter of personal preference and you might try any auto parts store, retail chain or even a salvage yard.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you could even get some of those uber cool spinner hubcaps.  the antenna is super easy, about a 5 minute job.


----------



## 1994 (Jul 4, 2004)

*thanx*

thanx for the help. i'm glad to hear it isn't going to cost an arm and a leg or a huge amount of time to replace the antenna.....i'll get hold of my local dealer and check it out. thanx again


----------

